# Reo grand shorting



## mc_zamo (21/6/15)

Hey guys, 

Hope everyone has had a lekker weekend thus far!!

I am in need of some urgent help.... My reo grand seems to be shorting

It's not firing at all, at first I thought it was the battery but I put a fresh 1 in and still... Nothing

I then put my atty (cyclone) on my ohm meter to check the reading, all seems fine. I'm running a dual 24g 6 wraps coil that read 0.26 ohms. 

I removed 1 coil and re tetested and it was reading 0.5 ohm but still wasn't firing. I did however notice a small spark at the top of the battery when I fire it that is between the top of the battery and the contact 

This spark pops up everytime I fire it.

What's wrong??? Please help 

Thanks


----------



## Renesh (21/6/15)

Does your positive battery side have black marks on it?
If so, then you need to use dielectric grease. It's arcing most likely and will cause it too stop firing


----------



## Andre (21/6/15)

Arcing should not stop it from firing. 
If it shorted, the spring will have collapsed. Sometimes it just collapses partially. Check of you still get battery contact when you press the fire button - probably best seen with the delrin cover off. Maybe show us a picture of the insides with the spring visible.
You could check if the spring screw is properly fastened. Sometimes just an extra turn makes the difference. 
Take off the delrin cover and see if the positive contact is not broken or the nipple not properly fastened. Be careful not to overtighten the delrin cover screw when putting back - it strips easily in that body hole.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Genosmate (21/6/15)

mc_zamo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Hope everyone has had a lekker weekend thus far!!
> 
> ...


Have you got an adjustable 510?


----------



## mc_zamo (21/6/15)

Not really the only marks is marks caused by the atty touching the battery when I use these batteries in my Apollo


----------



## mc_zamo (21/6/15)

Yes I have an adjustable 510.... Will post pics of the inside now


----------



## Genosmate (21/6/15)

mc_zamo said:


> Yes I have an adjustable 510.... Will post pics of the inside now


Like @Andre its not a short,the spring would go and you'd feel the battery heat up very quickly.
You say you tried the atty on an ohm meter I assume its one you can screw the atty into,if so did you test it with the cover on the atty as well?
Its probably just the 510 needs adjusting.


----------



## mc_zamo (21/6/15)

Battery is definitely making contact when I push the fire button down. Please see pics attached. Screw underneath Pringle is tight as well


----------



## Andre (21/6/15)

mc_zamo said:


> Battery is definitely making contact when I push the fire button down. Please see pics attached. Screw underneath Pringle is tight as well


Looks fine to me. Have you tightened the spring screw a bit?

Check the atty on the ohm meter with the top cap on as @Genosmate suggested. Maybe the coil is touching the top cap.

Is the 510 adjustment screw still there? Some peeps have lost theirs. If there, lift it a bit by turning the allen key clockwise.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ashley A (21/6/15)

Had this issue occasionally and it was because the 510 pin was too low. @Rob Fisher, @Andre, @Alex helped explain how to raise it (with a toothpick noggal) and no more misfires.


----------



## Alex (21/6/15)

At that very low resistance, you are going to get arcing. Try turning the battery while firing.

Also; you're gonna have to get some dielectric grease to stop the arcing, and be careful with going below 0.2 Ohms. 

Edit: like Andre said, also look at the negative spring screw, there must be good contact with the aluminum body.


Sent from iPhone


----------



## mc_zamo (21/6/15)

Hey guys, seems you were spot on, it was the 510 that needed some tweaking, only found this out after taking everything apart lol thanks guys for all the help! Did sukkel a Lil bit trying to get the screw back in cos the Allen key just slips right through.... Finally got it in qith the help of a tooth pick hahaha She be vaping like a bomb again

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/15)

Oh happy days!


----------



## shabbar (21/6/15)

@mc_zamo its reonaut.... Reonaughts are people who don't own reos.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jakey (21/6/15)

shabbar said:


> @mc_zamo its reonaut.... Reonaughts are people who don't own reos.


Seems like he was a reonaught for a lil while today

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gert_Koen (21/6/15)

shabbar said:


> @mc_zamo its reonaut.... Reonaughts are people who don't own reos.


Yayaya! Make fun of the less fortunate... Im a Reonaught...and not proud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (21/6/15)

mc_zamo said:


> Hey guys, seems you were spot on, it was the 510 that needed some tweaking, only found this out after taking everything apart lol thanks guys for all the help! Did sukkel a Lil bit trying to get the screw back in cos the Allen key just slips right through.... Finally got it in qith the help of a tooth pick hahaha She be vaping like a bomb again


Glad you got it sorted. Trying to get the adjustable screw back in can be tricky. I wrap a piece of insulation tape around the shaft on the allen key to stop the screw from sliding all the way through. It also helps hold the screw in place so that it goes in straight.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (21/6/15)

mc_zamo said:


> Hey guys, seems you were spot on, it was the 510 that needed some tweaking, only found this out after taking everything apart lol thanks guys for all the help! Did sukkel a Lil bit trying to get the screw back in cos the Allen key just slips right through.... Finally got it in qith the help of a tooth pick hahaha She be vaping like a bomb again



I spent more than a hour trying to get my screw into the 510 the first time (as it came separate in the bag). Turned out I was turning it the wrong way round

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## mc_zamo (22/6/15)

Just as I thought all was good in reoville.... It happened again  reo is not firing again!!

This time I tested the atty on a diff device and it fired, I adjusted the 510, checked the screw for the spring, tested another atty on the reo but still no luck.

The only thing I noticed is when I removed the screw that holds the black part that sits underneath the contact and tried firing it, it worked but it carried on firing until I quickly pulled the battery out.... Seems to me like I might have to replace the contact??

Anyone else experience this problem or know how I can go about fixing it before I order a new contact?


----------



## Alex (22/6/15)

mc_zamo said:


> Just as I thought all was good in reoville.... It happened again  reo is not firing again!!
> 
> This time I tested the atty on a diff device and it fired, I adjusted the 510, checked the screw for the spring, tested another atty on the reo but still no luck.
> 
> ...



It would help if you could post a few pics. You may have mashed the firing pin, bending it as a result. Or the locking pin is bent, which is stopping the delrin fire button from moving up and down freely.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mc_zamo (22/6/15)

Derlin button seems to be moving fine, I will post a pic of the contact


----------



## Mufasa (23/6/15)

I watched a sx drifter video on youtube where he shows how to adjust the 510. He screws it all the way in and then turns it out one full turn. Now put your atty on and if the air holes are not where you want them, just twist it out and in and out and in and the 510 adjust itself until you have your air holes where you want them. This is due to the fact that the 510 is reverse threaded. I don't know if this could maybe help you with getting your atty to make proper contact, but it does prevent you from having to take your atty off every time to adjust the 510 connector.

This maybe has no bearing on your problem, but I just thought it was quite nifty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Genosmate (23/6/15)

mc_zamo said:


> Just as I thought all was good in reoville.... It happened again  reo is not firing again!!
> 
> This time I tested the atty on a diff device and it fired, I adjusted the 510, checked the screw for the spring, tested another atty on the reo but still no luck.
> 
> ...



Reading all your posts I'd say you have eliminated most things.

Theres only 3 things left ;

1.The outside of the 510 is not making good contact with the case but this is highly unlikely,probably impossible.
2.Its a battery issue,I'm sure you've checked this.
3.Check the firing leaf isn't cracked/split under it's silicone insulator,because this is the last problem area.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A (23/6/15)

Mufasa said:


> I watched a sx drifter video on youtube where he shows how to adjust the 510. He screws it all the way in and then turns it out one full turn. Now put your atty on and if the air holes are not where you want them, just twist it out and in and out and in and the 510 adjust itself until you have your air holes where you want them. This is due to the fact that the 510 is reverse threaded. I don't know if this could maybe help you with getting your atty to make proper contact, but it does prevent you from having to take your atty off every time to adjust the 510 connector.
> 
> This maybe has no bearing on your problem, but I just thought it was quite nifty.


Thanks for this. Could be very useful to line up the airholes where you want them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

